
How to Make the Next WordPress - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/how-to-make-the-next-wordpress-1ddc20d0ad76
======
CM30
Well, I tried to write about what it might take to create a viable WordPress
alternative that'd appeal to the non technical user.

Not sure if anyone here is interested, but I guess it could be interesting to
some people.

